# Alden vs. Allen Edmonds vs. Johnston Murphy Shoes



## anselmo1 (Dec 22, 2006)

*I thought I would get opinions on all three men's shoe companies above from everyone regarding quality, style and longevity.*


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

Alden - classic, great style

Allen Edmonds - conservative, great value, uneven stylishness but always appropriate

Johnston Murphy - decent styles, OK prices, uneven quality


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

anselmo1 said:


> *I thought I would get opinions on all three men's shoe companies above from everyone regarding quality, style and longevity.*


On scale 1 to 10, my grades for quality, style, longevity, value:

Alden calf: 8, 7, 9, 7
Alden shell cordovan: 8, 6, 10, 7
AE firsts (primarily for calf): 7, 7, 8, 8
AE seconds 6, 7, 8, 10

J&M; no info

Notes: 
10 is absolute best (not relative to the group, or relative to trad shoe manufacturers) - I think that Alden is shell is the most durable shoe, and AE seconds are the best value in shoes there is.

AE includes their dress shoes only (not style experiments).

Relatively low grade for Alden shell cordovan in style is because it's hard to make really sleek shoe in that material. Alden does a great job with what shell cordovan is.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

In short, my opinions, for what they're worth. I currently own and wear all three brands, though I will not buy any more J+Ms:

Alden - I have two pair of shell cordovan shoes (plain toe blucher and penny loafer)- they are superb in sturdy construction and conservative design. These are shoes I'll wear for the next 20 years. Made in Massachusetts. Very difficult to find on sale. Cost - $300 or so for calf and $4 to $500 for shell cordovan. Can be refurbished for $125 at the factory.

AE - Nicely constructed, made in USA shoes. Can be also refurbished for $125 at the factory. I have two pair - one 'cobbler' calf saddle oxford and one regular calf with a vibram sole. Some conservative styles (which I prefer) and many more fashionable styles, especially recently. Their plain cap-toe "Park Avenue" is an american classic dress shoe owned by many forumites as the basic go-to suit shoe. They have a few of their conservative models in shell cordovan in the $400 range. The rest of ther shoes are in the $300 range. However, AEs shoes can be purchased at AE outlets for $150 or so as seconds or discontinued 1st quality shoes, and AEs are easily found on ebay for well under $100. A great value for a made in usa shoe. Not quite as nice as Aldens, IMO. However, many feel that Aldens are too conservative, heavy and clunky. I like those things.

J&M - formerly a nice made in usa shoe. Now made off-shore. Some of their high-end shoes - Aristocraft line- can be refurbished at the factory. However, these models costs as much as 1st quality AEs or even calf Aldens (high $200s). I have owned two pair of the Aristocraft (black wing tip and cordo colored tassel loafer) and 1 pair of a made in italy split toe blucher. However, the shoes are made off shore. They also have many up-to-the-minute fashiony models, which are not for me. A decent entry level shoe.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

J and M: What I bought when I didn't know any better. Bought them on eBay, though, so by pure luck got a couple of older models that look better than the new ones I've seen in stores.

AE: All of mine have come from eBay, thrifts or trades with forum members. I don't seem to have any issues with particular lasts. I love them, and have entirely too many. I probably wear an AE shoe 80 percent of the time.

Alden: What I aspire to.


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

*Sad decline*

I have two pairs of old J&M shoes that are at least as well made as any Allen Edmonds I have tried. I do not own any Aldens, so i cannot make a comparison there. That said, I have looked, and the J&M shoes today are not as well made as htose old shoes. I use a local shop for refurbishment, so I canoot speak to J&M refurbishmnet services, although the physical address seems to be in Tennessee.


----------



## Spence (Feb 28, 2006)

The one positive about J&M's today is that they have often be had at dirt cheap discount prices. I own two pairs, one was 30 and the other 50 dollars. They may not last forever but they feel and look great.

-spence


----------



## cobblestone (Feb 13, 2007)

*shoe comparison*

From a shoe repair person's point of view, here is what I see from the inside out.

shoe construction, alden is far and away a better constructed shoe than AE or JM. They use better materials for out soles, heels, heel bases, upper leather, linings, steel shanks, longer heel counters to maintain shape longer and are cut lower around the inside ankle bone so not to rub. The other two companies are far below Alden. However, so is the price. But for a bit more money, you get much longer life in their shoes.

All of these shoes repair well. most good repair shops will charge less to recraft and use better materials than factory recraft in much shorter repair time. Alden uses the best materials to recraft than other mfgr.


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

cobblestone said:


> From a shoe repair person's point of view, here is what I see from the inside out.
> 
> shoe construction, alden is far and away a better constructed shoe than AE or JM. They use better materials for out soles, heels, heel bases, upper leather, linings, steel shanks, longer heel counters to maintain shape longer and are cut lower around the inside ankle bone so not to rub. The other two companies are far below Alden. However, so is the price. But for a bit more money, you get much longer life in their shoes.
> 
> All of these shoes repair well. most good repair shops will charge less to recraft and use better materials than factory recraft in much shorter repair time. Alden uses the best materials to recraft than other mfgr.


It seems a little harsh to put AE in the same category like J&M, I agree that they are below Alden, but not by that much - I would say proportionate to retail prices (about 10 to 15% difference).


----------



## Markus (Sep 14, 2004)

*From one St. Louis citizen to another, Welcome!*



cobblestone said:


> From a shoe repair person's point of view, here is what I see from the inside out.
> 
> shoe construction, alden is far and away a better constructed shoe than AE or JM. They use better materials for out soles, heels, heel bases, upper leather, linings, steel shanks, longer heel counters to maintain shape longer and are cut lower around the inside ankle bone so not to rub. The other two companies are far below Alden. However, so is the price. But for a bit more money, you get much longer life in their shoes.
> 
> All of these shoes repair well. most good repair shops will charge less to recraft and use better materials than factory recraft in much shorter repair time. Alden uses the best materials to recraft than other mfgr.


Great to read your thoughts on the comparison. I patronize the cobblestone store at Ladue Crossing. Are you there or at another location?

Markus


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

As a life long "shoe afficionado," I have managed to accumulate multiple examples of each brand and through personal use, have subjected each to long term wear testing. Certainly the numbers in my collection reflect a decided preference for AE (AE-28, Alden-5, J&M-5). However, I actually have found AE and Alden to be quite comparable in terms of comfort and durability, while the J&Ms simply wear out much more quickly and frankly, several of the J&Ms were simply not worth refurbishing. The increased number of AEs vs Aldens, simply reflects the dual realities that AE offers more design options to choose from and, while deals are commonly available for AEs, finding Aldens on sale is a relative rariety. 

One cannot go wrong with AE or Alden. Let the buyer beware when purchasing J&M...they may cost less initially but, they are probably not going to be a long term investment!


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

As someone who knows little about this topic, I am really enjoying reading this thread. Just thought I'd throw a little love out there on Valentine's Day.


----------



## abc123 (Jun 4, 2006)

I don't own any J&M, but I have been very happy with both AE and Alden. I own a few different AE calfskin models, all of which seem well consturcted and durable, as are my pair of calf Aldens. I would put them on par with one another. I dont own any AE cordovan, but my Alden shell tassels are miles ahead of any of the aforementioned shoes - theyre just built like a tank. Of course, this is probably more a result of using cordovan over calf than any constuction differences. The winner in my collection however, are my C&J shells. The color is beautiful (theyre in dark brown, similar to Aldens cigar color), and the soles seem to wear less than any of the other models. As much as I like the Aldens, if I am paying full price for Alden, I'd almost always prefer to go with C&J, as they can be had for a equal if not lesser price through Polo sales or P Lal.

Thus, IMHO

Alden/AE calf<Alden cordovan<C&J cordovan


----------



## cobblestone (Feb 13, 2007)

I co- own that location with Joe. I am at the Chesterfield location.


----------



## tsweetland (Oct 2, 2006)

I have two pairs of J&M shoes, and they have served me well. One pair in particular, some rubber-soled wingtips, are incredibly comfortable and still look new after 2 years of steady wear. A great shoe for those of us who can't fathom spending $300 on shoes


----------



## knickerbacker (Jun 27, 2005)

I feel that the materials quality, manufacturing, and styling in Aldens are significantly higher than J&M. That results in the Aldens being superlatively able to outlast the cheaper J&M's and I believe that they are worth every penny. As far as the A&E's go, although they have many devotees on the board and many of their shoes are still made in the U.S. using artisan practices, I've always found that their shoes have never done it for me.
One can't go wrong with Alden.


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

abc123 said:


> Alden/AE calf<Alden cordovan<C&J cordovan


Pretty spot on. I'll include others based on my experience.

Alden Cape Cod ~ AE Calf (truly depends on model IMO) < Alden Calf < AE Shell < Vintage JM Shell < Alden Shell < C & J Shell

In terms of refurb options (not including local cobblers)...

AE: + Multiple refurb options / price points, - Not as good as Alden
Alden: + Excellent experiences thus far
J & M: No idea. Do they still offer their own refurb?
C & J: No experience with C & J / Ben Silver yet.


----------



## smr (Apr 24, 2005)

cobblestone said:


> From a shoe repair person's point of view, here is what I see from the inside out.
> 
> shoe construction, alden is far and away a better constructed shoe than AE or JM. They use better materials for out soles, heels, heel bases, upper leather, linings, steel shanks, longer heel counters to maintain shape longer and are cut lower around the inside ankle bone so not to rub. The other two companies are far below Alden. However, so is the price. But for a bit more money, you get much longer life in their shoes.
> 
> All of these shoes repair well. most good repair shops will charge less to recraft and use better materials than factory recraft in much shorter repair time. Alden uses the best materials to recraft than other mfgr.


Nice to have you here, Cobblestone. Better shoe repair shops I've used over the years have said the same thing as you, although they have all added that today's J&M core line Aristocraft shoes don't measure up to AE. Lower quality upper, cheaper leather sole, rubber rather than leather inner sole, and stacked rubber heels rather than stacked leather heels. Despite J&M still having their classic styles in the Aristocraft line, I'd never buy them, even when offered for low prices, as you can get AE's for great prices on ebay, at AE factory outlets, and at discount stores like DSW and Marshalls for very low prices. If J&M Crown Aristocrafts, which were only available in a few models, haven't changed over the last decade, that's the only shoe line I'd consider for J&M for dress shoes. It's ashame that J&M has come to this, because through the mid- to late-80's they made really nice shoes.


----------



## anselmo1 (Dec 22, 2006)

Well, I bought a pair of Allen Edmonds Shelton's on eBay for $27.00 around three weeks ago. Sent them to AE for a complete recrafting and just got them back today. I will post actually pictures later. For those of you that not know what the AE Sheltons look like, here is a picture:


----------



## Plainsman (Jun 29, 2006)

I have purchased both pairs of AE shoes I own from eBay in the $50 range. Both were shoes in the $300 range retail. I have been satisfied with both. I would check eBay for a while or check the factory store before you go out and pay retail.

I also aspire to Alden's. I have never found a pair in my size that I want on eBay.

I have 2 pair of J&M shoes. I have a pair of casual kilties and a pair of camp mocs. Both are very comfortable and I wear them frequently sockless in the summer with khakis. The kilties I just bought on eBay for $30 I think. I also agree with others that they have some stylish looks. If you want casual shoes I think they are great. If you want dress shoes go with one of the above.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

I can only compare Alden and AE in their respective calf versions, as I own no shell cordovans. My closet has shoes from only these two companies. Someone warned me that the Aldens had a stiffer leather, and I have found this to be true. My Aldens get more comfortable as the day goes by, where the AE's are fine from the start. AE does present some odd styling issues, where Alden is the classic purveyor. 
J and M shoes? I would echo the comments about sad decline.
Bill


----------



## Clovis (Jan 11, 2005)

I would avoid the J&M products.


----------

